# My Horses



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello WSArabians! (Aka FGR's sister  ) 
Very nice pictures!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rythm - 2004 Reg'd Arabian Mare




























Brianna - 2003 Reg'd Arabian Mare





































Maiden - 2005 Reg'd Sabino Arabian Mare


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roxy - 2007 Reg'd Sabino Arabian Mare























































Reverly - 2007 Reg'd Morab Colt





































Tika - 2007 Reg'd FQHA filly










PS Tiff (still waiting for the pics of Tika you're supposed to email me!  )


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are soo cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lady - 1989 Reg'd Arabian Mare




























DoubleDip - 1996 Reg'd Morgan Mare



















Snowdrift - 1993 Reg'd Morgan Mare



















Cotton - 1996 Reg'd Morgan Mare


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Hello WSArabians! (Aka FGR's sister  )
> Very nice pictures!


Hi, and Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> They are soo cute! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea yea, Why didn't you take more when you were here last week? Huh? 

Justice still makes me drool...tell you what! If you send me Justice I will send you more pictures of your bratty little filly!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE Lady's face!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yea yea, Why didn't you take more when you were here last week? Huh?
> 
> Justice still makes me drool...tell you what! If you send me Justice I will send you more pictures of your bratty little filly!


LOL!
You're funny! 

But I will let either North or Tana have some of his sperm though. 

PS - I don't own a bratty filly. If she is, you must be picking on her. Maybe she needs more treats.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She doesn't need more treats! Her and Kita are buddy right up again...she is probably stealing all the babies milk! 

No I'm just gonna steal his first foal!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I LOVE Lady's face!


Thank you. 
If you know Arabians, you can tell she's got her grandad's Baharr's face on her - Not extremely typey but beautiful.
I'll have to get a better picture of her star, as it's actually a perfect image of a heart with an arrow through it.
She is actually my mother's mare, but I used her for gymkhana's for a few years.
Now that she's retired, she's turned into a real sweetheart! LOL

She'll be celebrating her 19th birthday in a week.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> She doesn't need more treats! Her and Kita are buddy right up again...she is probably stealing all the babies milk!
> 
> No I'm just gonna steal his first foal!


Nah, she wouldn't steal milk. She's too much of a sweetie. 


Didn't I tell you I was gelding Justice this summer? 
No babies for him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If you even think about gelding that horse I will come down there and geld Khoda!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> If you even think about gelding that horse I will come down there and geld Khoda!


I don't think so!

Nah, either of their prized pocessions will be seeing a pair of clipper's or a scalpel anytime soon. 

I wanna see him cross with Rythm and Bri.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I call Rythem's foal! Don't care it it's a filly or colt it's mine!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I call Rythem's foal! Don't care it it's a filly or colt it's mine!!!!


Okay, okay.

Discounted price of $25,000.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Twenty Five dollars! Alright SOLD!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Maybe if you show it to a National level.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They are all very cute! And Brianna is the best...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> They are all very cute! And Brianna is the best...


Thank you! 
Brianna is quick to become everyone's favourite.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If you supply me with:

-All the funds
-A personal babysitter
-A trainer
-A coach
-A truck and trailer
-And the foal!

Dang rights, I'm there!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow you have the most georgous horses! I especially LOVE Lady's face marking, they are so unique and stand out so much on her dark coat.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> If you supply me with:
> 
> -All the funds
> -A personal babysitter
> ...


Well, I can do the babysitter (mom) and the foal.
The rest is up to George.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I'm sure mom would be totally thrilled to find out that you have decided that she will be my full time baby sitter! 

Yeah I'm gonna have to kick that boys butt and make him bring in some more cash!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Wow you have the most georgous horses! I especially LOVE Lady's face marking, they are so unique and stand out so much on her dark coat.


Thank you!


----------

